# Paramedic Continuing Education



## michael150 (Oct 13, 2019)

Does anyone understand how the assignment to different course topics works? I am a little confused on how we know what component and course topic to assign different classes to. I was thinking about using the JBLearning platform as I can import CAPCE credit classes in, but things like a PALS recertification does not tell you what specific course components to apply it to. Is there a maximum? I tried to apply my whole PALS to the cardiovascular course topic, as it says on the grid provided for NCCP 2016 that it is pediatric cardiac arrest and can be applied, but it says that applying my whole 5.75 hours will "exceed the maximum". Anyone have any tips? This will be my first time recertifying.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 14, 2019)

I never really figured out how the CME stuff works, and can't be bothered to spend a bunch of time doing it.

My tip is that "recert by exam" is a thing - if you're willing to shell out $125 you can just retake the NREMT and call it a day.

But maybe it's worth the trouble to figure out if your employer is offering free CME.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 15, 2019)

Your agency training officer should be able to assign it. I try to have my crews con ed fully completed 6 months prior to recertification time.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Your agency training officer should be able to assign it. I try to have my crews con ed fully completed 6 months prior to recertification time.


Man, that's generous. 
I've never worked for an agency that took care of my NREMT recert for me. Sweet deal.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 6, 2019)

michael150 said:


> Is there a maximum? I tried to apply my whole PALS to the cardiovascular course topic, as it says on the grid provided for NCCP 2016 that it is pediatric cardiac arrest and can be applied, but it says that applying my whole 5.75 hours will "exceed the maximum". Anyone have any tips? This will be my first time recertifying.


NR renewals are a huge pain in the butt if your con ed does not line up with the NR standards.  They are less of a  pain even if they do line up, if your training officer hasn't figured out what classes go where.

to answer your first question, yes, there is a maximum number of hours you can use for each section, and it's on the grid.

As for general tips, ask your training officer.  IIRC, they need to sign off on your renewal, and much of their job is simply verifying you attending the classes you are putting in the grid.  They should also know what topics go where, or at least be able to point you in the right directions.


----------



## michael150 (Nov 7, 2019)

I would love to say I have one, but I don’t have a training officer and I’m moving from being an in-hospital medic into kind of a dual role of both... I’m thinking about just recertifying by just taking the test because this is such a huge mess.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 7, 2019)

FOAMfrat just put out an on-line refresher that hits all the topics, hours, and requirements for new live instructor. It's cheap and it's all up to date and evidence based stuff so not terribly painful. I hate hate hate trying to navigate the NR system and their seemingly constant changing of how and whats required to recert. 

I did take the exam two years ago.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2019)

I did DistanceCME, which also covers all of the NCCP model NRP topics.

If I’m being honest? I selected all of the sections on the online portion of topics covered because the course gave me an outline of the topics covered.

I figured they want to make it this difficult to figure out, they can sort through what I paid to cover.

I’m just waiting for my training department/ medical director to approve the online portion of it. But yes, the NR sure makes it easy for people to want to recert by exam. Conspiracy much?...🤔


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> FOAMfrat just put out an on-line refresher that hits all the topics, hours, and requirements for new live instructor. It's cheap and it's all up to date and evidence based stuff so not terribly painful.


I’m looking to them and FBE for my next go round since it also covers FP-C recert materials.


----------



## michael150 (Nov 7, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> FOAMfrat just put out an on-line refresher that hits all the topics, hours, and requirements for new live instructor. It's cheap and it's all up to date and evidence based stuff so not terribly painful. I hate hate hate trying to navigate the NR system and their seemingly constant changing of how and whats required to recert.
> 
> I did take the exam two years ago.



So with the FOAMfrat, the online $12.99 a month one says that it only gives 25 hours but also says that it meets the NR and is 60? Am I missing something?


----------



## Seirende (Nov 8, 2019)

michael150 said:


> So with the FOAMfrat, the online $12.99 a month one says that it only gives 25 hours but also says that it meets the NR and is 60? Am I missing something?



It it a little confusing but it looks like they have two courses: one self-study and one live to meet the full requirements including the live component. There's also a contact button on their site, so you could ask them directly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Man, that's generous.
> I've never worked for an agency that took care of my NREMT recert for me. Sweet deal.


im a generous guy.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 8, 2019)

michael150 said:


> So with the FOAMfrat, the online $12.99 a month one says that it only gives 25 hours but also says that it meets the NR and is 60? Am I missing something?



Check out this link: https://www.flightbridgeed.com/index.php/online-courses

Gives a breakdown of all their courses. You can purchase monthly, or the entire package. I got in on the ground level when they announced it and paid 119.00 but got the entire package with Distributive and Live learning which covers everything to my knowledge. It's certainly confusing IMO who NR has things setup now, even more so than before. I most likely had enough CE stuff without it, but like to brush up on certain things and traditionally do a crappy job at tracking and managing my CE so just figured I would bang this out and toss in some of my other stuff to be at/above the requirement.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> ...but like to brush up on certain things and traditionally do a crappy job at tracking and managing my CE...


I’m the same exact way.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Check out this link: https://www.flightbridgeed.com/index.php/online-courses
> 
> Gives a breakdown of all their courses. You can purchase monthly, or the entire package. I got in on the ground level when they announced it and paid 119.00 but got the entire package with Distributive and Live learning which covers everything to my knowledge. It's certainly confusing IMO who NR has things setup now, even more so than before. I most likely had enough CE stuff without it, but like to brush up on certain things and traditionally do a crappy job at tracking and managing my CE so just figured I would bang this out and toss in some of my other stuff to be at/above the requirement.


Did Eric pay you to say that?

Just kidding. I know a lot of people that like Flightbridge.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 8, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Did Eric pay you to say that?
> 
> Just kidding. I know a lot of people that like Flightbridge.



Haha I don't know him personally, and I actually just kinda stumbled across it via an advertisement on Facebook I believe. I have never been a big Podcast guy, more of a hard copy magazine reader, so this is the first time I am trying something online and it's evidence based stuff vs. the outdated in person refreshers we have here locally.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Haha I don't know him personally, and I actually just kinda stumbled across it via an advertisement on Facebook I believe. I have never been a big Podcast guy, more of a hard copy magazine reader, so this is the first time I am trying something online and it's evidence based stuff vs. the outdated in person refreshers we have here locally.


Oh yeah- Eric is legit and he’s a good dude on top of that. He taught my vent training class at orientation for Air Methods some years ago. He’s big on the EBM and the flight med/critical care side of the house. Leading edge type of stuff.
I hear that congratulations are in order for him as he is an incoming member of the board of directors for the IAFCCP. Good stuff.
I have not taken his FlightBridgeEd courses but anything put out by him is surely a reliable solid product.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> I hear that congratulations are in order for him as he is an incoming member of the board of directors for the IAFCCP. Good stuff.


Indeed he got my vote. Afterall, I feel he’s earned it. It also served as a reminder to renew my membership. Was much more reasonably priced than I recalled.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

Double tap


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 8, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Indeed he got my vote. Afterall, I feel he’s earned it. It also served as a reminder to renew my membership. Was much more reasonably priced than I recalled.


Yeah I recently re-upped and started getting more involved. $85 isn’t bad, so long as they keep working on EMS advocacy and upping the educational standards.


----------



## Bullets (Nov 9, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Man, that's generous.
> I've never worked for an agency that took care of my NREMT recert for me. Sweet deal.


I mean its in your agencies best interest. If you dont recert then they lose a medic. Not like people are banging the doors down to do this job. My department also starts hounding us 6months out


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 9, 2019)

Bullets said:


> I mean its in your agencies best interest. If you dont recert then they lose a medic. Not like people are banging the doors down to do this job. My department also starts hounding us 6months out


It was mando, but it was all on you. 
While I agree with what you’re saying, I think their interests are their pocket books. We can all agree that most private agencies are only interested in that billable chart.


----------



## Emily Starton (Mar 5, 2020)

This one gives me a headache lol!  I never really figured it out


----------



## badger1234 (Feb 17, 2022)

michael150 said:


> Does anyone understand how the assignment to different course topics works? I am a little confused on how we know what component and course topic to assign different classes to. I was thinking about using the JBLearning platform as I can import CAPCE credit classes in, but things like a PALS recertification does not tell you what specific course components to apply it to. Is there a maximum? I tried to apply my whole PALS to the cardiovascular course topic, as it says on the grid provided for NCCP 2016 that it is pediatric cardiac arrest and can be applied, but it says that applying my whole 5.75 hours will "exceed the maximum". Anyone have any tips? This will be my first time recertifying.


Did you ever figure out an answer to this?  I too, have no idea how to divvy up CE hours. For my 8 PALS CE hours for example, how does one determine # of hours and to which subsections in the National and Local sections for example. Is there a "key" I am missing?


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 22, 2022)

badger1234 said:


> Did you ever figure out an answer to this?  I too, have no idea how to divvy up CE hours. For my 8 PALS CE hours for example, how does one determine # of hours and to which subsections in the National and Local sections for example. Is there a "key" I am missing?


There is.

Go to the NREMT website.

Check out the Paramedic Recertification Guide.

See page 15. There's a matrix. That should tell you everything you need to know.

The "Individual" component can pretty much be any medical related CE. "Local" is often your locally taught stuff. For example, our Local EMS Authority that credentials us has 3 or 4 modules a year for CEs. Those are perfect for that category.

The "national" component can easily be filled up with the NAEMT or AHA card classes. Thing is, the matrix is actually *really* flexible and that in itself can be confusing. I can use my ACLS to cover some hours in Cardiovascular but also use my BLS renewal hours too. Good example is that BLS will cover the hours for Ventilation & Oxygenation, but not Capnography. So you use 1 hour from ACLS to cover Capnography and you're all set. 
The leftover hours can be applied to other categories.


----------



## badger1234 (Feb 24, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> There is.
> 
> Go to the NREMT website.
> 
> ...


Thanks...specifically looking at the chart, you see where there is only one check in the VADs row in Cardiology? It falls under the AMLS/Empact certificate column...Question: Is it fair to say that NO paramedic can re-certify without the AMLS or EMPACT cert because there is no other card that satisfies VADs?


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 9, 2022)

badger1234 said:


> Thanks...specifically looking at the chart, you see where there is only one check in the VADs row in Cardiology? It falls under the AMLS/Empact certificate column...Question: Is it fair to say that NO paramedic can re-certify without the AMLS or EMPACT cert because there is no other card that satisfies VADs?


If all you did was the card classes, then that would be a fair statement. However, it's only an example in this case. The matrix shows you how the card classes can satisfy many of the requirements. For those that are leftover, like that silly "Infectious Disease" one, can be found elsewhere. I used to take that one as a free 1 hour CE from Air Evac. 

This is where things like Prodigy EMS, career-cert, ems-ce, and whoever else you find will fill the gaps.


----------



## badger1234 (Mar 10, 2022)

ok I see so things like Prodigy for example, would cover VADS even though my certs technically do not. I think I see. Honestly though, this entire process of re-certifying has literally required more brain power than becoming a paramedic in the first place. I bet more than a few people give up on this process they make it so unclear. Thanks for your help.


----------

